# Dial-up anti-virus problem



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

We are still on dial-up and need an anti-viral guard. We downloaded AVG (that took ONLY 4 hours!) only to find that is slowed our system down incredibly! We 'degraded' it down to the 'free' version and it still was terribly slow so we had to take it off...and so now we have no virus guard in place. Went to the store and all the new viral programs require you to get on-line to download the program .....just like AVG did. Is there ANY way we can get a viral guard on a disc or something instead of downloading??? PLEASE help! We really don't know what to do. Thanks so much!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Ann Mary said:


> We are still on dial-up and need an anti-viral guard. We downloaded AVG (that took ONLY 4 hours!) only to find that is slowed our system down incredibly! We 'degraded' it down to the 'free' version and it still was terribly slow so we had to take it off...and so now we have no virus guard in place. Went to the store and all the new viral programs require you to get on-line to download the program .....just like AVG did. Is there ANY way we can get a viral guard on a disc or something instead of downloading??? PLEASE help! We really don't know what to do. Thanks so much!


I also use dial up and AVG has been a non option since 2010. What works for me is a free three prong defense of Microsoft Security Essentials, Spyware Blaster and SuperAntispyware.

MSE is available from Microsoft.com and spywareblaster and SuperAntispyware can be downloaded at CNET.com

spywareblaster free runs in the background and SuperAntispyware free both can be manually updated and microsoft security essentials quietly updates in the background when your online.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I dont want to make long post for something you are not interested in. I completely understand your predicament, since I too am using older hardware and dialup I will say instead of trying to keep XP updated and protected, I long ago went to Puppy Linux. Actually I went to linux back when I got disgusted with win98... Open source, free to download with no restrictions. Linux is immune to windows virus and malware. And most malware out there is aimed at windoze. There are some linux nasties, but rare you would run into one on a linux desktop system, they tend to be aimed at linux servers. There just arent enough desktop linux systems in use for the people who make this stuff to bother with. Why spend bunch time to go after very small part of the market?

Puppy is free, you can run it from cd or usb key or hard drive or possibly even other ways. No need to install unless you want to. No need to change or give up your windows partition.

Since you are on dialup good chance your current modem is a software modem and maybe only has windows driver. Some do have linux drivers, but not that many. Better to go with a hardware controller modem. There are mini usb hardware modems around $10 shipped on ebay. No driver necessary on any operating system that supports usb. Saves lot headaches. what i use.

If you are interested I will post more info. Its not for everybody. You might be better off buying newer faster more powerful computer with latest greatest windows that can run bloated software protection without slowing down New computers can be had fairly cheap anymore, just do your research that it will meet your needs. Depends on your needs and wants. But Puppy is nice for older hardware with dialup. Its the cheapskate solution.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Check your PMs.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

I, too, went with Linux sometime back but, I use Linux Ubuntu. The only problem with some Linux distributions is the dial-up. If you internal modem is a "software" modem, you may have a lot of trouble getting it to work, if it will work. Many people using Linux with dial-up also have the old style external dial-up modems.

The good thing about Linux is that you really don't have to worry about viruses.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

PaulNKS said:


> I, too, went with Linux sometime back but, I use Linux Ubuntu. The only problem with some Linux distributions is the dial-up. If you internal modem is a "software" modem, you may have a lot of trouble getting it to work, if it will work. Many people using Linux with dial-up also have the old style external dial-up modems.
> 
> The good thing about Linux is that you really don't have to worry about viruses.


 Lot dialup modems were made cheap with no onboard controller, they have a software controller and only a windows driver to provide that controller, no linux software driver available. These are referred to as winmodems or software modems. Some did get linux software drivers, but still better to have a modem with an onboard hardware controller. 

Hardware modems come in various forms but in this day and age, suggest something like Rosewill mini usb modem I use. This is one for sale on ebay: Rosewill Rnx-56usb Conexant Hardware Based 56kbps USB | eBay

I only gave like $8 for mine used off ebay, but have to wait around for a deal like that. There are also NEW China no name clones using same internal chipset for $10 with free shipping, many as you want for that price all day long. I have one of those too and they work fine. If you see china clone modem listed that looks like the Rosewill with conexant 93010 chipset and "works with 64bit win7", its probably hardware based. Like this one: USB 56k V90 FAX V.92 Conexant93010 External MODEM | eBay


There is no serial port on many of newer computers, so if you have an old serial modem, you need either a pci serial port card to add a serial port. Or you can get a serial to usb converter cable. I dont have info close at hand, but all linux since kernal 2.2 recognize one of the cable chipsets and the other popular chipset not auto recognized until well into 2.6 kernel.

Really though do yourself a favor and just get one of the mini usb modems I mention. Plug and play or as close as it gets. There are others. One sold under Dell name, one under USR name, probably others. All use the conexant 93010 hardware controller chip. I got the Rosewill first and its great quality, but also bought one of the $10 China clones too and have used it for year or so. More or less using it and keeping Rosewill as spare cause I wanted to see how long it lasts, somebody commented the China ones dont last long, not true though suppose you can get a bad one. China clone not quite the fit and finish of the Rosewill. But you can buy them new, ~$10 each, all day long, no waiting for a special deal on a used one. If you cant afford a new $10 modem but can spend hours and hours trying to get some crap winmodem to work, well more power to you. I've had trouble with some winmodems even on windows. Some winmodems do work under linux with a linux driver, but its not a fun experience to get there from here. Some of older versions of Puppy had lot of the available linux winmodem drivers built in, nobody else bothered. Newer Puppy doesnt include them cause the drivers wont compile under newest linux kernels.


----------

